# Hi From Corpus Christi, WTB Shrimp



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all I have been over at aquariacentral for years but am now here.

I am rescaping my tank and wanting a shrimp and moss tank primarly.

I am looking for Crystal red shrimp / Snowball shrimp / dark green shrimp.

I have hard water here in Corpus 7.6PH from faucet but I am wondering if I will be able to acclimate the shrimp to that high of a ph.

Anyone carry any of these species?

I am looking to buy this month or next month.

below is my tank,

cobomba and money wort have grown 2 1/4 inches since the pic all of them

micro sword had some die off from separating roots and what not.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Crystals will not breed in water with that high of PH and hardness, I am not sure they will even survive in that water. However the other two types of shrimp will be just fine. Good luck finding them and keep us posted. Also welcome to the site.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You could buy a pH buffer 7.0 to lower the pH. Usually it lowers over time in the tank anyway especially since you have that piece of wood, and once it is established it will only fluctuate a bit with your regular water change.


----------



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I am guessing noone breeds snowball or dark green shrimp in texas?

I am also looking for red nasea (spelling on that?)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen yellow-green, but I think you are right that noone breeds them. A couple of us are trying to get into doing it but you end up having to order them, and I am not a big fan of paying shipping.


----------



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I am not really into breeding tetras, I want a planted tank with shrimp, I have wanted that for years....


I used to keep a saltwater 20 gallon same tank I have now, kinda why it is scratched up, I used to breed sea horses, but I want freshwater planted...


so yea...


I am also looking for some frogbit riccia and any trimmings I can get my hands on



also any moss trimmings as well...



Anyone??? I am not picky


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have plenty of frogbit. Where are you located?


----------



## ccfishkeeper (Mar 5, 2010)

78413 Zipcode Corpus Christi Texas


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you will pay for shipping I will gladly send you some frogbit.


----------

